
Show HN: Poor Person's Bitly with GitHub Pages - techinvisual
https://github.com/sricola/sri.fyi
======
ko3us
This is awesome. It’s actually timely as i was looking at building something
for an app. But I think I might use this.

Would be cool to have endpoints that updates the csv file. Or updating the
location of the csv to a private location.

Very cool indeed though! Nice work.

